# Digital Camera needed under 12k



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 20, 2006)

I need Digital Camera under 12k. I will use it for picture taking and recording about 30 mins video clips with sound. It should have 3x or higher optical zoom, 4x or higher digital zoom and 4 or higher megapixel.

I have done some research on internet and choose 4 digital cameras, they are:-

canon powershot a95

canon powershot a430

sony dsc 60

sony dsc w5

which of the above mentioned digital cameras are the best ?

And please also tell about the best digital cameras available under 12k ?


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 20, 2006)

Sony DSC w5 will be the best choice. My friend have it. But its expensive compare to Canon. In my opinion - best way to search for a digital camera is to browse *www.ebay.in/ They advertise diff. digicams from diff. companies and its about Rs 100-200 up and down from many shops.

if you can manage to raise your input money a lil, go for SONY, but canon is more user friendly, as i heard.

I got samsung digimax35 3-in-1 old model, and im planning to buy a miniDV camcorder instead, as the price does go down lots, specially in festival times.
So look out for such times.

peace


----------



## ashok jain (Jul 20, 2006)

dear,

as per your requirment  , sony DSC600 or sony w5 is good option.

w5 is new product line of sony , its very good in still & video.

if your budgate is 12k go for w5 , cost u 12500/- to 13500/-

thank you


----------

